# Light On Crew? (Available)



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

If you find your crew to be a little light, I'm available T, W and Th (6/4-6-6) to help out on your bluewater day / overnight trip. (Upper coast and as far south as Sargeant) Plenty of gear, know the ropes and able to split cost. 

Please send a PM


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Call Me*

Bernard - call me. 713-416-1082.

Captain Bill


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Captain Bill,
Sorry I missed your call / PM. (I was out there)
Going again tomorrow, so hopefully we will connect soon.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Stay Bent said:


> Captain Bill,
> Sorry I missed your call / PM. (I was out there)
> Going again tomorrow, so hopefully we will connect soon.


How'd y'all do Bernard?


----------

